# Recommend me an all round tyre for Boardman CX bike.



## NStar (1 May 2012)

Hi guys,
I am about the join the CX club and buy a Boardman Team CX bike, with the intention of commuting to work plus weekend rides too.
Most of the commuting mileage (26 mile round trip) will be Road / Pavements (cycle paths) but at the weekend will probably be more of a mixture of roads, canal paths and grassy trodden paths etc.
So am looking for an all round tyre, I don’t really want to be changing tyres too often.
My experience is mostly road cycling so am used to the skinny tyres, but guess I will need something more durable and wider for what I need.
Have been looking at the Schwalbe Marathons but can’t decide on what width to go with, which is my main stumbling point really.
Cheers!


----------



## lejogger (1 May 2012)

Hi NStar and almost welcome to the CX club!
When I first got my CX I purchased some Schwalbe Marathon in a 25mm to go on it. They're pretty bomb proof and my best mate still swears by them for winter riding, but if I'm honest with you they're very heavy, and I found them a little slippy. I came off in October when the rear wheel went from under me on a bend and I totally lost confidence with them. I don't think it helped that the one I had on the rear had a slight defect giving it a slight egg, but either way I went for the Continental 4 Seasons in 23mm instead. Not as much puncture protection but they're grippy and light and do me for commuting as well as wet/winter club rides.
Loads of guys on here love the Marathon plus which are supposed to be significantly better than the standard marathon.
The continental gatorskins are also very popular.

I ride almost exclusively on road though so I'm probably not answering your question very well, but as long as you're not bothered about the weight (or the cost) perhaps give the Marathon plus a go. As long as you're not going properly off road I wouldn't go too much wider than 25 or 28mm


----------



## potsy (1 May 2012)

Marathon supremes have been decent so far on my tricross, I went for the comfort of 35's but they roll nicely and are half the weight of the M+


----------



## NStar (1 May 2012)

Cheers lejogger

The width is the main issue for me, what with the potholes and terrain, want to protect the wheels but without going too chunky, though probably 80% of my time on the bike will be roads.

The weight isn’t too much of an issue, I am not a full seasoned biker yet so haven’t got my head around the “saving weight” thing……maybe in time I will.


----------



## Schneil (1 May 2012)

I use Continental Tour contact on my Scott Sportster hybrid in 700x37c. They are a semi-slick so have knobbles on the edge for off-road and a slick in the middle for road.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 May 2012)

28 conti gatorskin hardshell floats my boat.


----------



## lejogger (1 May 2012)

NStar said:


> Cheers lejogger
> 
> The width is the main issue for me, what with the potholes and terrain, want to protect the wheels but without going too chunky, though probably 80% of my time on the bike will be roads.
> 
> The weight isn’t too much of an issue, I am not a full seasoned biker yet so haven’t got my head around the “saving weight” thing……maybe in time I will.


I must say, the comfort of the Marathon 25mm was supremely better than the 4 Seasons 23mm. Lumps and bumps are absorbed a lot, lot better.
If you're a commuter who likes to pootle along without getting involved in any SCR or beating yesterday's travel time then it's purely a personal preference with regards to comfort levels on a 28mm or higher.
Personally, I like to get a nice balance between speed and puncture protection, with comfort very much taking 3rd place. I would therefore probably go 25mm and definitely not more than 28mm.
In your case, you need to decide which order you put those three factors in and make a decision based on that.


----------



## ACS (1 May 2012)

Bontrager Race Lite Hardcase 700c Road Tyre - 700 x 28C

Excellent commuter tyre.


----------



## NStar (1 May 2012)

Cheers again,

There be no pottle'ing along here! 

Would be speed / puncture protection before comfort for me, would be wanting to get my travel time down as i get fitter.

Think i will settle on 25/28 mm, would they be adequate for canal paths, bit of mud etc?

been a great help !


----------



## Theseus (1 May 2012)

An all round tyre?

Arn't they all round?


----------



## lejogger (1 May 2012)

NStar said:


> There be no pottle'ing along here! !


That's the spirit!!


NStar said:


> Think i will settle on 25/28 mm, would they be adequate for canal paths, bit of mud etc?


Totally depends on the quality of the canal path... but I would certainly think so.
The only other consideration is whether you're going to be getting mudguards - you need to make sure whatever you go for will be compatible with the clearance you have.


----------



## astrocan (1 May 2012)

I find that the Vittoria Randonneur Trail tyres are excellent for this type of mixed riding. They have a small nobbly pattern that feels smooth and yet still gives good grip. They also have effective puncture protection, I'm not going to say I have never had a puncture because I know what will happen on the way home, but the Route5 path I use is dressed with crushed flint and they cope with that brilliantly. Plus excellent value, I pay about £14.


----------



## NStar (1 May 2012)

That was actually my next question.................once i had settled on the tyre choice, then i can decide on what mudguards to choose, without looking like my nans old bike!


----------



## lejogger (1 May 2012)

I went with the narrower SKS Chromoplastics. Hopefully the pic has attached below. That was from the days of Schwalbe. I don't think it looks too bad for an all-purpose machine. 

Note the missing stay from the front guard. You can lose it or try some creative bending to get it around the disc brake unit.


----------



## NStar (1 May 2012)

Cheers, think i have your bike on here elsewhere, looks good!

I was looking at the SKS chromoplastics myself, after seeing yours and others on here

Will be panniers or a saddle bag next, something to store work clothes and bits in.

Been a great help, thanks!


----------



## lejogger (1 May 2012)

Good idea.
If you wanted advice on those, I use the ortlieb trunk bag... not sure i'd buy it again. Great that it's waterproof but it's not got the best opening/accessibility, and the hard plastic base means that if you've got a pump and a multi-tool in there you sound like you're carrying around a big rattley box of lego! Very good for getting on and off - just a push button mechanism.
The ortlieb back roller plus panniers that I use are brilliant though. Costly but you get what you pay for. 
Best of luck with your choices anyway, and enjoy the CX when it comes.


----------



## NStar (1 May 2012)

Ouch, just seen the price of those panniers! might have to put those off for a little while, the cost of the accessories and extras are mounting up, nearly as much as the bike!

Will have to figure out how much space i need, I might not be commuting 5 days a week just yet, so will probably take what i need, extra clothes etc, when I drive into work.


----------



## Mike! (1 May 2012)

Having just got myself a Boardman CX I had the same tyre thoughts, the majority of my riding will be road and in all conditions but i will go across some heathland / tracks etc from time to time.

I chose Schwalbe Marathon Racer in 700 x 30 which are a folding tyre and a lot lighter than marathon pluses

I also fitted full guards (SKS Bluemels in my case) but given the choice again I would probably go for the Chromoplastics simply because the bridge mount (rear guard) doesn't fit between the stays. In the end I ordered the one from the Chromoplastics (as a spare part) which does fit!


----------



## NStar (1 May 2012)

Cheers mike, looks good too, will have a look into the tyres youve suggested


----------



## NormanD (1 May 2012)

Conti gatorskins (700x23) adorn my Boardman CX as most of my routes are 80% roads and the rest mixed cycle/railway paths ... I find them rather good and have been bomb proof so far  
Welcome to the BTCX club once you've bought yours


----------



## lejogger (1 May 2012)

Mike! said:


>


 Is that a pump or a shotgun?!!! 

Very nice and shiny though! I have the charge spoon on mine too now although don't you slip off it at that angle?!


----------



## Mike! (1 May 2012)

lejogger said:


> Is that a pump or a shotgun?!!!
> 
> Very nice and shiny though! I have the charge spoon on mine too now although don't you slip off it at that angle?!



It's a pump that works and works quickly without destroying tubes :-)

I'm still tweaking the seat but the angle of that photo makes it look more tilted than it actually is!

Also it's shiny as it hadn't been on the road at that point!


----------



## CopperCyclist (1 May 2012)

A bit late as you have already settled on 25/28 tyres, but I have 35mm Schwalbe Sammy Slicks on mine, and I swear by them. Light, low rolling resistance, tread on the sides that comes into play if you need it to and when you drop the psi. Used them in mud, water, ice and even snow. tbh, I wasn't comfortable on the snow, but I didn't fall off!


----------



## Darren862 (4 May 2012)

> Conti gatorskins (700x23) adorn my Boardman CX


 
NormanD, how do you find 23mm tyres on the rims? I've not tried them myself as I'd heard that 25mm was pushing it.


----------



## lejogger (4 May 2012)

I know you didn't ask me but I run 700x23 GP4 Seasons without an issue on these rims...


----------



## Darren862 (4 May 2012)

Well that's good to know!  By the way (I know you put this in another thread and I'm sorry to hi-jac this one slightly), I took my Team Carbon out last Wednesday evening. It was the first time since getting the CX. WOW!! So much quicker!!! Wouldn't use it for what I use the CX for but putting 23mm tyres on the CX (I still have the originals on it) will certainly make a difference!!


----------



## lejogger (4 May 2012)

Darren862 said:


> Well that's good to know!  By the way (I know you put this in another thread and I'm sorry to hi-jac this one slightly), I took my Team Carbon out last Wednesday evening. It was the first time since getting the CX. WOW!! So much quicker!!! Wouldn't use it for what I use the CX for but putting 23mm tyres on the CX (I still have the originals on it) will certainly make a difference!!


I never actually rode the CX with the original knobblies but I would certainly think that you'd get a faster ride with the 23mm, although it won't be as comfortable!
I still think the Team Carbon is an incredible bike for £1k minus C2W savings.


----------



## jonny jeez (4 May 2012)

Touche said:


> An all round tyre?
> 
> Arn't they all round?


Beat me to it.

I would say the ones that don't go all round are pretty cheap by comparison, but do be aware of their limitations


----------



## NormanD (4 May 2012)

Darren862 said:


> NormanD, how do you find 23mm tyres on the rims? I've not tried them myself as I'd heard that 25mm was pushing it.


 
23's fit on the rims without any problems at all, slipped on fine with no struggle, makes the ride a bit harsh at the 120 psi range (both tyres), but at between 90-100 psi and the ride is fine.


----------



## Darren862 (6 May 2012)

Lejogger, IMHO the only thing that lets the entire Boardman range down is Halfords. I'm one of the lucky few that have a store that is run by people who know their stuff.  Both the CX and the TC are great bikes and at great prices. I'm not sure that I'll put 23's on the CX though. I want a more comfortable ride on that bike.


----------



## lejogger (6 May 2012)

Darren862 said:


> Lejogger, IMHO the only thing that lets the entire Boardman range down is Halfords. I'm one of the lucky few that have a store that is run by people who know their stuff.  Both the CX and the TC are great bikes and at great prices. I'm not sure that I'll put 23's on the CX though. I want a more comfortable ride on that bike.


I understand that. I put 23s on when I was using it for club runs in the winter as I didn't want wider tyres slowing me down. Now I've done a full winter as a club member I realise that guys turn up on all sorts and I'd be more than comfortable on something a bit more forgiving. I may return to 25s, we'll see.
Halfords have a poor reputation and I must admit, I wouldn't let some of the staff in my local branch loose on a wind up alarm clock, let alone any of my bikes... but the two or three guys in there who are the ones trained up to build and maintain the Boardmans are actually very competent and knowledgeable, and I let them carry out the jobs I can't do or don't have the tools for.


----------



## cloggsy (8 May 2012)

Mike! said:


>


 
This looks great (minus the rack)


----------



## Mike! (17 May 2012)

Like this you mean?






Looks better without but hate riding with a loaded rucksack!


----------



## cloggsy (5 Nov 2012)

Mike! said:


> Having just got myself a Boardman CX I had the same tyre thoughts, the majority of my riding will be road and in all conditions but i will go across some heathland / tracks etc from time to time.
> 
> I chose Schwalbe Marathon Racer in 700 x 30 which are a folding tyre and a lot lighter than marathon pluses
> 
> I also fitted full guards (SKS Bluemels in my case) but given the choice again I would probably go for the Chromoplastics simply because the bridge mount (rear guard) doesn't fit between the stays. In the end I ordered the one from the Chromoplastics (as a spare part) which does fit!


 
Mike, how did you got about fitting the front stays around the front caliper please?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## lejogger (5 Nov 2012)

cloggsy said:


> Mike, how did you got about fitting the front stays around the front caliper please?
> 
> Thanks in advance...


Appreciate the question want aimed at me, but my solution was to saw off the stay that wants to go through the brake calliper. 3 is fine. 
I've seen other people have a go at some extravagant bending, but there's no sign of weakness from mine 18 months on.


----------



## potsy (5 Nov 2012)

cloggsy said:


> Mike, how did you got about fitting the front stays around the front caliper please?
> 
> Thanks in advance...


I employed the 'bending' technique on my Tricross, doesn't take long and is fairly easy to do


----------



## Mike! (5 Nov 2012)

cloggsy said:


> Mike, how did you got about fitting the front stays around the front caliper please?
> 
> Thanks in advance...



I started bending it around and got fed up so cut it off with a Dremel!

After 800 miles of commuting on pretty rough surfaces its held nice and solid too


----------



## Dilbert (5 Nov 2012)

I bent mine with a pair of Electricians Pliers, look me half an hour or so but looks OK. I will try and post a photo.


----------



## kas888 (16 Feb 2016)

what panniers do you have on that ? i just ordered the chromoplastics in silver cant wait ! thanks


----------



## uclown2002 (26 Feb 2016)

Holy thread resurrection!!


----------

